# Glatte Schrift bei GIF ohne Hintergrund?



## wal (28. August 2005)

Hallo,

ich habe bereits unter dem Begriff "Anti-Aliasing" schon einge Einträge gefunden und daraufhin auch mit den Einstellungen "Scharf",  Schärfer" etc. rumprobiert, aber das Ergebnis war erschreckend schlecht. Sogar schlechter als ohne!   

Mein Problem besteht darin:
Ich möchte ein Gif ohne Hintergrund erstellen in Photoshop CS und benutze der Schrift Verdana (kennt und besitzt ja wohl jeder   ) anschliessend speichere ich das GIF ohne Hintergrund und wenn ich es mir dann anschaue ... oh graus!! Schriftgrad ist 18!

Was kann ich noch ausprobieren, eine saubere glätte Schrift ohen Kanten zu erhalten?
Noch Ideen?

Vielen Dank für eure Unterstützung!


----------



## rundes kipfal (28. August 2005)

Um glatt wirkende Kanten zu erhalten bracht man verläufe, da Gif aber keine transparenten Verläufe kennt funktioniert das nicht

 Es würde gehen wenn du der Schrift einen Schein nach außen in der Farbe, welche nacher die Hintergrundfarbe auf der Webseite sein wird.


----------



## hotschen (28. August 2005)

Unter dem Menüpunkt "Für Web speichern...." solltest du deine "zukünftige" Hintergrundfarbe angeben. Dann klappt auch mit dem ....ähh....Text.


----------



## cycovery (28. August 2005)

GIF's haben nur eine 1-bit transparenz . . . Antialiasing muss deshalb in den RGB kanälen geschehen . . .
Falls dir das nicht passt, nimm PNG - da hast du nen 8-bit alpha Kanal . . .


----------



## wal (28. August 2005)

Hi,

vielen Dank für eure Tipps das ging ja echt fix!

Aber ich muss nochmals kurz nachfragen:

@rundes kipfal
Vielen dank, das habe ich verstanden, nur hat es leider nicht so funktioniert ... bin noch neu mit PS CS. Daher kann es klemmen ... aber die Lern DVD ist bereits unterwegs!! Habe ich eben bestellt!   

@hotschen
Habe mir gerade die Funktion "Für Web speichern..." angeschaut. Dort habe ich aber nirgends gefunden, wo ich meinen "kommenden" Hintergrund angeben kann? Könntest du mir das nochmals bitte ganz kurz schildern, wenn es ok wäre? Wäre supernett!!   

@cycovery
Also ich habde das mal probiert und unter "Für Web speichern..." anstatt auf GIF auf PNG-8 gestellt ... auch sehr pixelig geworden. Dann habe ich einfich "Speichern unter" ausprobiert und die PNG angegeben, dann war zwar die Schrift wunderbar, aber es war ein Hintergrunf dabei - kann ich diesen ausblenden beim Speichern?

Da fällt mir noch eine frage zu PNG ein, gibt es bei Browsern Probleme mit diesem Format? Muss zusätzlich eine Komponente dazu runter geladen werden?

Schon mal vielen Dank für eure bemühungen und Hilfen, auch schon bis hierher.

P.S.: Die Lern-DVD kommt hoffentlich bald an ...


----------



## ShadowMan (29. August 2005)

Hi wal!

Du hast also einen transparenten Hintergrund und speicherst es dann als PNG ab, er zeigt aber keinen transparenten Hintergrund an, oder versteh ich dich da falsch? 

@Browser: ich meine der IE macht damit Probleme. Welche das genau sind ist mir auch noch unbekannt, da ich png aufgrund dieser angeblichen Probleme immer aus dem Weg gegangen bin.

Ich hatte hier auch mal ne ausführliche Anleitung/Beschreibung zum Thema Vor- und Nachteile GIF - PNG geschrieben, aber das ist wie immer nicht mehr auffindbar, sorry.

Lg,
Manuel ;-]


----------



## hotschen (29. August 2005)

Unter "Basis" gibst du den gewünschten Hintergrund an. Folgender Screenshot sollte die Funktionsweise verdeutlichen, wobei ich für den oberen den Hintergrund dieser Seite als Basis angegeben hab:


----------



## wal (29. August 2005)

Hi hotschen,

super ... vielen Dank für die Info. Funktioniert so wie ich es brauche ... hab's eben mal getestet!


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (29. August 2005)

Im IE wird die Transparenz von PNG nicht richtig unterstützt.

Gruß


----------

